# Adjustable Crosscut Sled



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone remember seeing a crosscut sled with an adjustable fence and base? I remember seeing one that you could adjust the spacing for a dado blade of different size cuts. The left side was stationary and the right side moved. Thanks in advance.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is the best i can do for you bryan

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=016283335483199634424%3A4na88symhay&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=table+saw+sled

sounds like a nice idea

if you find it
let us see yours too


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

This one:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27084


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Loren. I believe that is the one. I'll see if I can find a video on it.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a version that I made. It adjusts for dado blades and blade tilt. Same construction method as the one mentioned above.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I believe Woodsmith also had one.


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow sras. Very well thought out sled. That will be copied a lot.


----------

